# chehaw



## ratman (Dec 2, 2008)

MR NIC WHEN IS THE RONDYVOO AT CHEHAW . WAS THERE LAST YEAR & WOULD LIKE TO GO AGAIN. IF NO HAS EVER BEEN IT IS VERY INTERESTING TO SEE THESE PEOPLE & THEIR CRAFTS.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 2, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, it's Jan 9-11.


----------



## dpoole (Dec 2, 2008)

Nothing on the chehaw calender of events?


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 2, 2008)

nothing on calender but it is the 2nd weekend of Janurary ....


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 2, 2008)

The dates for this years Frontier Festival are January 9th, 10th, and 11th. Details should be posted on their webpage by the end of this week. 

This is last years schedule, but ya`ll can get the idea of what goes on. Pay no attention to event times. You ain`t gonna git no mountain men to go by no schedule. Those heathens are too hardheaded and independent.  

http://www.parksatchehaw.org/Frontier Festival.htm


----------



## Wildcat86 (Dec 2, 2008)

Are you all talking about Cheaha Alabama? If so, will there be any knapping going on?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 2, 2008)

Wildcat86 said:


> Are you all talking about Cheaha Alabama? If so, will there be any knapping going on?



It`s in Albany Georgia, at The Parks At Chehaw. There will be just about everything that went on back then, goin` on, includin` flintknappin`. Come see us.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Dec 3, 2008)

i can't wait, had a GREAT time last year.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Dec 3, 2008)

I had a great time last year... It was my first time meeting some of the wonderful people from Woody's in person  That has been a life changing experience   Seriously, it was a lot of fun  If you haven't been before you don't know what you're missing. Here is a link from last years event.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=164101&highlight=frontier+days


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 3, 2008)

Tomboy Boots said:


> I had a great time last year... It was my first time meeting some of the wonderful people from Woody's in person  That has been a life changing experience   Seriously, it was a lot of fun  If you haven't been before you don't know what you're missing. Here is a link from last years event.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=164101&highlight=frontier+days



we can't help it how ugly we are but your right we do have some good times ....


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Dec 3, 2008)

Nugefan said:


> we can't help it how ugly we are but your right we do have some good times ....



I didn't say ya'll were ugly  I actually met a very handsome man that day


----------



## ratman (Dec 3, 2008)

Mr nic is the muzzle loading shooting open to anyone ?


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Dec 3, 2008)

me and the wife made it down last year and we had big fun.gonna try and do it again this year.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2008)

ratman said:


> Mr nic is the muzzle loading shooting open to anyone ?





No, only the participants. We do allow visitors to throw the `hawks though. Look forward to seein` everybody again this year!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2008)

Tomboy Boots said:


> I didn't say ya'll were ugly  I actually met a very handsome man that day



Aww thanks Tomboy Boots, you didn't have to say that about me!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2008)

RoosterTodd said:


> Aww thanks Tomboy Boots, you didn't have to say that about me!




Boy howdy, that remark is gonna come back to haint you!  I can`t wait for this rondyvoo!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Boy howdy, that remark is gonna come back to haint you!  I can`t wait for this rondyvoo!!



I can't help it if I got all the looks and brains in the family!


----------



## BASSHUNTER (Dec 3, 2008)

This frontier festival sounds like a great time for the family i,am going see if we can make it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2008)

RoosterTodd said:


> I can't help it if I got all the looks and brains in the family!




That`s kinda like bein` called ugly, by a possum.  

Don`t worry about me, you better be worried about Boots!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s kinda like bein` called ugly, by a possum.
> 
> Don`t worry about me, you better be worried about Boots!



I guess that makes you half possum.

As I recall, Boots was sweet and kind and forgiving so I think I'm ok.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Dec 3, 2008)

RoosterTodd said:


> I guess that makes you half possum.
> 
> As I recall, Boots was sweet and kind and forgiving so I think I'm ok.



I don't think I've ever been called sweet and kind and forgiving  I do remember killing a possum on the Flint river this year though


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 4, 2008)

I am going to be there. So Beware!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 4, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I am going to be there. So Beware!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 4, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I am going to be there. So Beware!



hmmmmm.....may have to think about this trip....


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 4, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> hmmmmm.....may have to think about this trip....



Your skeered. Ha!!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 4, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Your skeered. Ha!!



Only two things I'm skeered of

...and you're not one of them


----------

